# Particle Illusions: Transparenter HIntergrund möglich ?



## JPB (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage. 

Mir stehen Particle Illusions und Ulead Media Studio zur Verfügung.

Mit PI habe ich eine Explosion erstellt, die ich ein Video von mir einfügen wollte. 

Dies hat per Überblendungseffekt in Media Studio jedoch nur teilweise geklappt, da dort die Hintergrundfarbe von PI (in diesem Falle schwarz) ebenso dabei war.

Das hatte natürlich zur Folge, dass mein Video 

1. abgedunkelt wurde bei der Transparenzeinstellung (durch das schwarz)

und 

2. die Explosion war dadurch nur schemenhaft zu erkennen, eben weil die Transparenz einsetzte..

Meine Frage: Ist es möglich, den HIntergrund bei der Arbeitseben von Particle Illusions transparent zu machen, damit im Videoprogramm nur die Explosion eingefügt wird ? Oder wie muss ich das dann machen ?

Und wo ich schonmal dabei bin: Wie geht es, dass ich dann die Explosion "stehen" lasse, also dass sie bei einem Kameraschwenk nicht mitgeht ?

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen 

Danke schonmal im Voraus,

JPB


----------



## Santiago (16. Januar 2004)

Hi!
Bin kein Experte, aber ich denk mal das funktioniert nicht, es sei denn das zweite Programm unterstützt den Import aus Particle Illusion und auch eventuell die Transparenz.
Andere Alternative:
Mach einen grünen oder blauen Hintergrund (Farbe, die nicht in der Explosion vorkommt) ala "BlueBox" und filter dann diese Farbe im Zweitprogramm mittels Keying raus.
Santiago.


----------



## Receiver (29. Januar 2004)

Also ich habe das auch mal versucht - also ne Explosion aus Particle Illusions über ein anderes Video zu legen - und das hat auch nicht so richtig geklappt. Als zweites Programm habe ich After Effects genommen, und dann als Transfermodus "negativ multilizieren" angegeben. Hierbei hatte ich dann halt auch das Problem, dass die Explosion nur halbtransparent zu sehen war, was ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist.
Zu dem anderen Vorschlag: Mit nem Bluescreen  es auch nicht, weil bei ner Explosion so viele einzelteile rumfliegen, dass man beim Keying die halbe Explosion gleich mit weg macht.

Zum anderen "Problem": Das geht nur mit sehr viel Mühe und nem Programm, dass Keyframes setzen kann. Da musst Du dann am anfang der Szene nen Keyframe setzen, und dann an verschiedenen Positionen im Video wieder, und an allen Keyframes die Position von der Explosion so setzen, dass es nachher so wirkt, als ob die Explosion auf der Stelle bleibt...


----------



## Receiver (29. Januar 2004)

Mir is da grad noch was eingefallen:
Wieso schneidest du die Szene, die den Effekt beinhalten soll nicht einfach mit deinem Videoschnittprogramm aus, importierst den Clip dann in PI, bearbeitest den Clip mit dem gewünschten Effekt, und speicherst das Teil dann wieder ab. Dann noch den bearbeiteten Clip in das Original-Video einsetzen....


----------



## woo (30. Januar 2004)

Speichere dein Projekt unter TIFF und importiere es dann in AE oder Ulead. Bei mir gings unter AE.

woo


----------



## Nicmare (22. Februar 2004)

einfach mit alphakanal als tga speichern und in AE importieren.  tadelos bei mir


----------

